# Digital cert not matching passport names



## 1eyeonthefuture (2 Aug 2021)

Hi
If the covid vaccine cert has a maiden name noted but the passport is in the married name will there be an issue when travelling?
Thanks


----------



## ClubMan (2 Aug 2021)

I wouldn't chance it.
Use the self service portal to get it changed before travelling.





__





						EU Digital COVID Certificate Self Service Portal 		 · Customer Self-Service
					





					covidcertificateportal.gov.ie


----------



## Allpartied (3 Aug 2021)

Colleague of mine said they travelled with no problem.  They had the marriage certificate with them, but there wasn't any check done.  Just scanned the vaccine cert and off you go. 
However, you might not be so lucky and it's best to get it changed. 
My wife is in the same boat and just submitted a change surname request via the portal.  
Reply says they will issue an updated cert , within 5 days, to the nominated email address.


----------



## PEIG (16 Aug 2021)

First name on certificate not matching passport.  I have entered the correct information on the online covid portal but it will not accept, tried several times with same result.  Any idea what I am doing wrong?


----------



## Barney Magoo (16 Aug 2021)

Mrs Magoo did the change online. Took a few days to get the confirmation email with the new certificate attached. 
No supporting documentation requested during the change process (as I presume the PPSN can provide sufficient confirmation).


----------



## PEIG (16 Aug 2021)

This is reply I keep getting online: We can’t update your Digital COVID Certificate at this time. Please ensure that you have entered your details, including the Unique Certificate Number, exactly as they appear on your current certificate as well as your PPSN/Mobile Phone number. If you continue to have problems please call our Helpline at 1800 807 008 and they will assist you in updating your certificate.  I have checked and re-checked what I key in.


----------



## E cork (21 Aug 2021)

PEIG said:


> This is reply I keep getting online: We can’t update your Digital COVID Certificate at this time. Please ensure that you have entered your details, including the Unique Certificate Number, exactly as they appear on your current certificate as well as your PPSN/Mobile Phone number. If you continue to have problems please call our Helpline at 1800 807 008 and they will assist you in updating your certificate.  I have checked and re-checked what I key in.


I have tried the online portal several times and got the same reply as Peig. I need to change my forename to match my passport. Checked & rechecked to make sure I had inputed details correctly! Tried the helpline, but the reply I got there was that they only work business hours. Can anyone figure what I should do next?


----------



## Black Sheep (21 Aug 2021)

Have you checked your cert number?  My cert has many Zeros in it that look like the letter O.   Could that be your problem.


----------



## PEIG (21 Aug 2021)

Black Sheep said:


> Have you checked your cert number?  My cert has many Zeros in it that look like the letter O.   Could that be your problem.


I did get confused with the 'zeros' and letter 'O' but entered cert number using all zeros and still rejected.  I need a forename change, all other details correct.


----------



## ClubMan (22 Aug 2021)

E cork said:


> I have tried the online portal several times and got the same reply as Peig. I need to change my forename to match my passport. Checked & rechecked to make sure I had inputed details correctly! Tried the helpline, but the reply I got there was that they only work business hours. Can anyone figure what I should do next?


Call again Monday during office hours maybe?


----------



## ClubMan (22 Aug 2021)

PEIG said:


> I did get confused with the 'zeros' and letter 'O' but entered cert number using all zeros and still rejected.  I need a forename change, all other details correct.


If you got the cert by email try copying and pasting the relevant bit of the cert id from that? The bit after "URN:UVCI:01:IE:" and including the trailing ":1" or whatever I presume?


----------



## E cork (23 Aug 2021)

ClubMan said:


> If you got the cert by email try copying and pasting the relevant bit of the cert id from that? The bit after "URN:UVCI:01:IE:" and including the trailing ":1" or whatever I presume?


Success! Couldn't copy & paste as doc was not emailed to me   but I persevered with entering the code ,& eventually got it right. It was as clubman said mixing up zeros with letter O. Btw don't bother trying the helpline. Tried for an hour today & didn't get through.


----------



## ClubMan (23 Aug 2021)

E cork said:


> It was as clubman said mixing up zeros with letter O.


Credit where credit is due, it was @Black Sheep who suggested that.


----------



## PEIG (23 Aug 2021)

E cork said:


> Success! Couldn't copy & paste as doc was not emailed to me   but I persevered with entering the code ,& eventually got it right. It was as clubman said mixing up zeros with letter O. Btw don't bother trying the helpline. Tried for an hour today & didn't get through.


Well done!  Can I ask if it was a mix of zeros and letter O that worked for you - using all zeros hasn't worked for me so perhaps that is where I am going wrong.


----------



## E cork (24 Aug 2021)

I used the letter O only.


----------



## ClubMan (25 Aug 2021)

There are only zeros ('0') in mine - no capital letter 'O'.
But maybe 'O' can occur?


----------



## PEIG (17 Sep 2021)

Just to update on Covid certificate.  Nothing worked online but eventually got through on helpline.  The issue appeared to be linked to my PPS number - I had changed back in 1999 when the 'W' numbers were being cancelled and new number has been used for various stuff since then but, for some strange reason, that old number had re-appeared in the system.  All sorted and got certificate by email.  Thanks all.


----------

